# Where do I start?



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

Having recently lost my beloved old farm cat, I am catless for the first time in my life.

I want to rehome a cat rather than just buy a kitten and I prefer older cats anyway. As a professional couple without children I guess I should be ok with rescue organisations but I have two major problems that go against me.
1. I have two working spaniels (both of whom are firmly versed in 'cat boss dogs not') 
2. My husband is army and we live in married quarters but already have a cat declared (my old boy) so our licence already is in place for a cat.

Ideally I would love a Solid coloured bsh boy but where do I start looking for one? Can I be home checked before the right cat comes along or do I have to apply for said cat first.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Where abouts are you located?
I not sure if she can go with dogs so you would have to check with Patsy but how about Snowy 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/180573-snowy-3-year-female-white-bsh.html


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Also try
Southern British Shorthair Cat Club

Pedigree Cat Rescue - Home Page

HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

We are in North Yorkshire.....Riponish!

Through my own bizarre preference I would prefer a boy only as I have always had male animals, bar a female horse who was a nightmare

I will have a look at those sights thankyou. 
My spaniels like cats, they respect other people's cats and my beautiful ginger boy trained them well. They even use a cat flap (dog flap)


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

email me at [email protected] as I just helped A young BSH Blue into rescue a boy about 2-3 yrs I can send pictures and where he has gone


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

Email sent.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi 

Have you managed to find a BSH?? PM me if not - thanks


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I got your email and sent you pics and info of the boy we just helped into rescue, I hope he is what you are looking for as the poor darling really does deserve a forever home to call his own


----------

